

Ask HN: Evaluate my side project please? - maxbrown

I've been working on a side project lately and I'd love to get some basic feedback and marketing advice - randomfreeapp.com.<p>1. How do you feel about the page? Is it intuitive? What would you change?<p>2. How would you market it/drive traffic?
======
heynk
I'd consider applying CSS border-radius to all of the app icon images. Some of
them have a beveled edge and the square edge, which looks a little less
proffesional.

------
ctb9
1\. looks great. I would suggest fixing the next button vertically so that it
doesn't get pushed down by apps with long descriptions.

------
pcharles
1\. There should be a blurb about the site. But focus on the 'Why' and not the
other W's. 2\. Beef up on SEO and spread the word on other sites, blogs

------
gspyrou
Some ideas :

1.Add some kind of copy that describes what the site is doing

2.Include free apps for WindowsPhone and Blackberry

------
maxbrown
Clickable: <http://randomfreeapp.com>

~~~
justliving
kind of stumbleupon for free apps?

Nice idea! Perhaps you should make is clearer what exactly it is all about :-)

Good luck!

------
jamifsud
The ability to go back would be nice, I got a bit click happy and accidentally
missed something that looked cool at a first glance.

~~~
aorshan
Same here. I think a back button would help a lot.

------
skadamat
Have some kinda cool HTML5 transition when you hit the next button. The site
itself is just a cool site, so people expect nice looking animations. Instead
of generating a random integer and passing it in as an 'id' in your php
script, you should look into keeping everything static except the main box
itself. To do this, you need to use JavaScript (preferably jQuery, also look
into CoffeeScript) Keep the logo at the top and the 2 tiles at the bottom for
social media the same. Don't make the site reload everytime you hit 'next'.

Design-wise, it's great. Very clean and simple, and the logo's cool.

~~~
maxbrown
Would love to talk with you more about this if you have time - e-mail in my
about.

